# Dallas Texas: Newly Received Received Golden Mystery



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It might be hard to find the breeder without more information, but whoever adopts James will probably be a very happy owner....he sounds wonderful!

I gather there is no microchip?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs and kisses to James.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> It might be hard to find the breeder without more information, but whoever adopts James will probably be a very happy owner....he sounds wonderful!
> 
> I gather there is no microchip?


Good point, DG. 

What a handsome boy he is, someone will be very lucky.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Nope, no microchip. I believe they think that finding the breeder is a long shot, but never hurts to try. Goldens are always worth the effort, right?!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Nope, no microchip. I believe they think that finding the breeder is a long shot, but never hurts to try. Goldens are always worth the effort, right?!


Did the all breed Rescue that originally took him in, do a Intake form on him? If so, did the owner put the information where he got the dog from on it?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

No, there is no more information than what I've passed-on in the orig post, unfortunately. I was thinking about this all night, and if this dog was a "show dog", the owner must have paid decent money for him. Why dump him at a shelter? Why not try and sell him and recoup some of your costs AND find a good family, if the breeder wasn't willing to take him back? Also, if it is truly a registered AKC dog, then why not turn in all the paperwork too? Something just doesn't seem right to me, ya know? I wonder if the dog had been stolen, and the person freaked out and then just wanted to get rid of the dog. It just seems weird.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> No, there is no more information than what I've passed-on in the orig post, unfortunately. I was thinking about this all night, and if this dog was a "show dog", the owner must have paid decent money for him. Why dump him at a shelter? Why not try and sell him and recoup some of your costs AND find a good family, if the breeder wasn't willing to take him back? Also, if it is truly a registered AKC dog, then why not turn in all the paperwork too? Something just doesn't seem right to me, ya know? I wonder if the dog had been stolen, and the person freaked out and then just wanted to get rid of the dog. It just seems weird.


That is a possibility-I use to help with Intakes for a GR Rescue here that closed down in Jan of this year. 

We had specific requirements that we required of anyone who found a dog take before we would take it into Rescue. Of course, this person could have told the other Group just about anything.

I'm sure your Intake people probably talked extensively with this other group to find out as much info as they could before taking the dog into your group.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> No, there is no more information than what I've passed-on in the orig post, unfortunately. I was thinking about this all night, and if this dog was a "show dog", the owner must have paid decent money for him. Why dump him at a shelter? Why not try and sell him and recoup some of your costs AND find a good family, if the breeder wasn't willing to take him back? Also, if it is truly a registered AKC dog, then why not turn in all the paperwork too? Something just doesn't seem right to me, ya know? I wonder if the dog had been stolen, and the person freaked out and then just wanted to get rid of the dog. It just seems weird.


One of my good friends just adopted a 3 year old female "show" dog that was taken off the show circuit because of a bite problem. The breeder found her a good home (with my friend who is training her for therapy work). I think a responsible breeder would do just what you suggested and take the dog back or at least turn it into the rescue with AKC papers. Back when I volunteered for the other golden rescue in town they sometimes got breeder dogs when they didn't sell and they usually came with all the paperwork. I don't think these dogs were 'show" quality though and might have been BYB types of situations.

My Toby was purchased from a breeder by his first family--then they discovered his cataract and his over the top energy and dumped him, with paperwork, at the rescue. After I got the papers I contacted his breeder, who expressed surprise Toby was turned into rescue. He explained the family contacted him about the cataract and wanted their refund, but wanted to keep him because they loved him so much. He refunded them and assumed that was it. I gave the breeder a synopsis of Toby's home life with us and he was satisfied that Toby would be fine with us. He also gave me some history on Toby's parents and assured me he wasn't breeding the pair anymore. From research on OFA and K9 data.com I think he told me the truth. 

I just don't know how you could find the breeder without it being on the intake forms of the first rescue/shelter, on a microchip or unless he came with his AKC paperwork.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes we got the AKC paperwork on the dogs we took in, but we kept it in the dog's file, we did not give it to the adopters, no idea why though, it was just policy not to do so. 

Hope you're able to find out more info.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sometimes we got the AKC paperwork on the dogs we took in, but we kept it in the dog's file, we did not give it to the adopters, no idea why though, it was just policy not to do so.
> 
> Hope you're able to find out more info.


I'm glad this particular rescue gave me Toby's paperwork! I learned so much about his history and why he behaves like he does through his K9 data history!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad this particular rescue gave me Toby's paperwork! I learned so much about his history and why he behaves like he does through his K9 data history!


I'm sure you did, sounds like his breeder was quite surprised he ended up in Rescue and then with your family too.


----------

